# 28" blower fit through a man door?



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Time is ticking for my snow blower upgrade!

Was looking at a 30" blower, I know that won't fit through my 30" man door. 

I may go with a 28" model if that will fit, for all you 28" machine Owners will it fit through a standard 30" man door?

If going to a 28" I'm thinking the Professional 28 would be good at moving the white poop. Otherwise back to a 30" Platinum or maybe even 32" Professional Ariens has way to many models to choose from!


----------



## Razir66 (Oct 15, 2014)

According to HomeDepot website, the assembled width of the 28" is 30" probably due to the extra width of the skids. If you have at least 30" clearance just run to your local dealer with a tape measure and make sure the skids clear.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbcooper said:


> Time is ticking for my snow blower upgrade!
> 
> Was looking at a 30" blower, I know that won't fit through my 30" man door.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty small door. Most exterior doors I've dealt with are 36" opening. 32" at least.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

I think you are right it maybe a 32" door, for some reason I was thinking it was 30", when I get back home I will check it out. 

Good call on the HD site, I know they don't carry the Pro models but the other 28" models should be close enough.

I will double check at the dealer with a tape. If its a 32" door I should have about 30" clear.

Thanks all


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbcooper said:


> I think you are right it maybe a 32" door, for some reason I was thinking it was 30", when I get back home I will check it out.
> 
> Good call on the HD site, I know they don't carry the Pro models but the other 28" models should be close enough.
> 
> ...


A full size residential door is called a "3068" door. Those numbers in everyday terms simply mean a three foot opening or 3'-0". That might possibly be where you got the 30" idea.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Dbcooper. At the risk of sounding like a smart a22, which I'm not, (keep in mind I'm half way into a mason jar of peach moonshine as I type this) sounds like a you need a measuring device on the door your trying to get thru coupled with and a trip to Schriber and sons in Rogers is in order,,,,,, Just saying.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

liftoff, no worries. Yep I need to take a trip to Sharbers, would be nice if they were open a night or two for us working folk, the sad part is I drive past the place very often, they are just closed!

Not so sure about your peach moonshine, sounds interesting. I prefer a cold beer then top that off with a whisky coke on the weekends

Edit: Ok, made it out to the shop, man its nice out.

I have clear 31.125" between the jams, being I can just open the door a little past 90 degree's I get 29.75" clear. If the blower is 30" I maybe able to jockey one skid past the door and be good to go. I'm thinking its not going to be a deal breaker anyway, I know I'm not going to get a 24" blower so if the 28 inch don't fit so be it.

The more I read I may spring for the Pro 28", or maybe even a hydro (not sure I want more crap to go wrong), need to talk to the experts.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I use to jockey my MTD (yes I said MTD, don't recall the width, maybe a 26) thru my garage man door. Keep in mind that it will be cold, snowy and somewhat slippery as you try to wiggle a blower up over the sill plate. Any extra movement that happens at the axle will radius out to a much greater degree at the lead edge of your bucket. Meaning you could get some damage to the door panel from a swinging bucket. 

I do hear ya on the hours some of the dealers keep, but hopefully Saturdays work for ya, or just go to the Home Depot for a little recon mission, I would think they would have a 28" blower on the floor. Yea, it may not be your specific model, but the bucket width would be the same.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> Dbcooper. At the risk of sounding like a smart a22, which I'm not, (keep in mind I'm half way into a mason jar of peach moonshine as I type this) sounds like a you need a measuring device on the door your trying to get thru coupled with and a trip to Schriber and sons in Rogers is in order,,,,,, Just saying.


Peach moonshine? We gotta hang out!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Peach moonshine? We gotta hang out!


I bet with a new born, you could use a bump every now and again. I always have a mason jar in the freezer. Good stuff, even over vanilla ice cream.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> I bet with a new born, you could use a bump every now and again. I always have a mason jar in the freezer. Good stuff, even over vanilla ice cream.


That newborn is the only reason I'm up this early, worth it though. ☺


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> That newborn is the only reason I'm up this early, worth it though. ☺


HAHA, I said to myself, I bet he's up this early as he has the am shift for the little one. 

Watch out, before ya know it they are in there second year of college, and your killing time on a snowblower forum giving life lessons to a new father.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> HAHA, I said to myself, I bet he's up early as he has the am shift for the little one.
> 
> Watch out, before ya know it they are in there second year of college, and your killing time on a snowblower forum giving life lessons to a new father.


That seems so far away right now, but that's the funny thing about time. Seems like the older I get the faster it goes. Gaining perspective comes at a high cost.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> That seems so far away right now, but that's the funny thing about time. Seems like the older I get the faster it goes. Gaining perspective comes at a high cost.


It does go fast, really fast. I recall the big milestones, using the potty is the big one, then getting the shoes on by themselves, being able to get in the car seat and buckle up, etc. Seems like yesterday, ours are just about out of HS!

Need to pick up the new snowblower before all of them are in college at the same time!


----------

